# Famous BHM crushes



## loopytheone (Mar 12, 2014)

I have been thinking of starting this thread for a while and the 'non-BHM crush' thread inspired me to most it!

So, who are your famous BHM crushes? For me it was always Rik Waller, and looking back at pictures of him I have realised that he does actually resemble my fiance quite a bit! :wubu:


----------



## JaneDowFFA (Mar 12, 2014)

Great thread Loopey 

I would have to say by far my favorite celebrity BHM is Ralphie May.
He is hilarious and so handsome.


Tried to attach one of his pics, but can't !


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks! And I googled Ralphie May and I can definitely see the appeal! :happy:


----------



## JaneDowFFA (Mar 12, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Thanks! And I googled Ralphie May and I can definitely see the appeal! :happy:



So....how on earth can I insert a pic? tried everything


----------



## JaneDowFFA (Mar 12, 2014)

I think I have it!

Now here is my favorite celebrity BHM ! 

View attachment Ralphie-May-Too-Big_jpb_.jpg


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 12, 2014)

Waaaaay, there you go! Well figured out! :happy:


----------



## Cobra Verde (Mar 12, 2014)

JaneDowFFA said:


> So....how on earth can I insert a pic? tried everything



Lube helps.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 12, 2014)

Cobra Verde said:


> Lube helps.



A little bit of lube sometimes, it's just the humane thing to do.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 12, 2014)

It's not February, so it's a little late, but I guess I'll post.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 12, 2014)

My fave right now is Zak Orth! YUM!!!!!!!!!!! (First Picture)
and Gabriel iglesias.. Cause he is hot & Fluffy!..lol as he puts it. (Second pic) 

View attachment Zak Orth.jpg


View attachment Gabriel Iglesias.jpg


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 12, 2014)

Raul Malo- Lead singer of The Mavericks


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 12, 2014)

There is also this thread.

And this one. Haha.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 12, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> There is also this thread.
> 
> And this one. Haha.



Haha, true, but I thought instead of reviving threads for months/years ago I would start a new one!  Still good thread to perv- I mean, to read through.


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 12, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's not February, so it's a little late, but I guess I'll post.



Crushing so hard :wubu:

Also have a thing for Diane Nash, who spearheaded the second wave of Freedom Rides on the Greyhound buses in the 60s.

View attachment tumblr_ll50sdypvc1qgtqgzo1_400.jpg


:smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 7, 2015)

This thread needs a bump.


The one, the only, Dan Conner. To this day I still have the biggest crush on his character. :wubu: 

View attachment fb60dc2e01c697f5bacb87b96f51ba80.jpg


View attachment images.jpg


View attachment images (1).jpg


----------



## BigChaz (May 7, 2015)




----------



## ALS (May 7, 2015)

(Fat) Chris Pratt. I'm praying that he gains weight once more. He admits that his wife (Anna (?) Farris) is a feeder.


----------



## CurvyLolita (May 7, 2015)

Kevin James &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## MsBrightside (May 8, 2015)

So many crush-worthy celebs here! :happy:




BigChaz said:


> *Jabba the Hutt pic*


*snickering* Nice to see that I'm not the only one around here who never completely grew up. 

Gotta love those foreign BHMs 



And everybody knows about Jack Black, but if you haven't seen him in this, it's worth a look. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ISYT6EeUM0[/ame]


----------



## RVGleason (May 8, 2015)

Not a crush, but thought folks might be interested.

http://pagesix.com/2015/04/30/jonah-hill-packs-on-the-pounds/?_ga=1.107367426.1084981238.1417238006

http://cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-c...l-starts-the-new-year-off-with-a-mustache.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 8, 2015)

Surly - totally! Its those eyes/that smile!

I still sigh over fat Sean Patrick Astin.

Btw love ur new avatar


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2015)

He's the whole package. Unfortunately he doesn't look like that anymore. 


Thanks for the compliment about my Av. &#128522;


Xyantha Reborn said:


> Surly - totally! Its those eyes/that smile!
> 
> I still sigh over fat Sean Patrick Astin.
> 
> Btw love ur new avatar


----------



## bayone (May 14, 2015)

Perhaps this ought to go on the BHM's got talent thread:
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ6v7GHYDbM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ6v7GHYDbM[/ame]

The best thing about this is that Welles transforms into Falstaff onstage before going into the speech -- best make-up tutorial on Youtube.


----------



## Wolfie (May 31, 2015)

ALS said:


> (Fat) Chris Pratt. I'm praying that he gains weight once more. He admits that his wife (Anna (?) Farris) is a feeder.



Yes! I loved him in Guardians of the Galaxy, but I miss his Parks & Rec physique. And it bothers me that Hollywood is all like "Who knew this sexy man was hiding inside of that unsexy man?" I guess I shouldn't be surprised, but it's still awful.

My #1 celebrity crush is Phill Jupitus! He's on QI a lot, is extremely intelligent and sexy, and is hilarious to boot. He's a GREAT dresser, too! The only problem is that, being a Yank, sometimes I can't understand what he's saying! 






Also, Jack Black is definitely my favorite American celebrity crush, because he's cute and *AWESOME!!!* Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny is one of the best movies ever!!!

EDIT: OH, and how could I forget Maurice LaMarche!! He's an EXTREMELY talented and prolific (and hilarious) voice actor you've probably heard in something but never knew it. Here he is doing an Orson Welles impression, haha!  I had the honor of meeting him in person at a convention, and he is such an amazingly nice, giving person.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 1, 2015)

Phil Jupitus is awesome, but having grown up watching Never Mind the Buzzcocks, he is kinda like a tv father-figure to me! Still a very cool guy, and he does great stand up as well.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 6, 2015)

nick frost!!! (swoon)

View attachment 120310


----------

